
Time for Netflix CEO Reed Hastings to Step Down? - ssclafani
http://mashable.com/2011/10/10/netflix-ceo-reed-hastings-time-to-step-down/
======
beforebeta
This article completely misses the point. Hastings & Co. made a mistake. Yes.
But they are learning and dealing with it way better than I would have
imagined. At least they acknowledge a mistake and the CEO isn't egotistical
enough to take the company down a wrong path (i.e. continue with split Netflix
and Quikster) even if he believes it to be incorrect. Personally, I just
gained new respect for Reed Hastings. Also, are we forgetting that this is
also the man who was visionary enough to bring us legitimate Video on Demand
when everyone thought online digital content either didn't matter or was
restricted to pirated copies floating on the internet.

I personally see the Netflix case similar to the way Southwest Airlines hedged
fuel prices to gain an advantage compared to other firms. When that advantage
ended, it had to figure out a way to compete with the rest of the world, often
times increasing prices or reducing service quality.

------
dlikhten
funny thing about this. I actually give props to netflix. It is a big and
established company looking to change something. They are willing to take a
risk (ok it didnt work out) rather than becoming the next ms -- stagnant.

~~~
brackin
Totally agree, they're failing fast and are adapting.

